# MS.Bunnies indoor surprise!



## SNWbunie27 (Jan 8, 2015)

OK guys thanks to The Hemp Goddess I've finally figured out how to post lol thank u love I know I haven't been here in a while since my first harvest I've been very busy school license getting for my nail technician license all Lind's of cool atuff. But I'M back and better then before!! Kinda... lol 

OK so here's the deal: 

1-Critical Jack Herer fem in flower for 18 days today. 

1- hobbit autoflower from Kannabia seed company that's around 16 days old

1- cherry kush trying to germinate in a blacked out bowl paper towel deal.

1- AK-47 mixed with black domina I think from a friend.auto flowers 

1- chocoloco. All three are germinating now. 

The choco and cherry both are slimmy I don't think they made it my Ak auto has her tap root showing just waiting for it to get longer then planting her 

Equipment: 

Using 150 Watt Hps light from sun system I think sun something lol getting another 150 Watt to put in there the end of this week or next week. 

Closet measures 32in long  x 25in.deep 
 x 60 in Tall. 

No filter yet 

Using simple home fan this ones pretty cool it's got 2 fans in one. One on top goes up an down swivel and the one on bottom left to right.  The girls are always dancing making them selves stronger everyday: ) 

Soil is fox farm ocean forest which I've gotta question about. I've got like 2 pounds of soil I can't get rid of easily so would I be alright buying dome cheap MG soil and mixn the 2 together bc MG has organic soil and their furted soil or some other kind of soil?? Any inputs much appreciated! 

Nutes I'M using the fox farm trio.the food I love so do the plant T's the flowering shits a bit strong tho I think. Also use Em1 for seedlings and vegging plants along with big bloom 

Mmmmm.... what else... I don't know but pictures to come right now!! 

Help I need with is my Hobbit I gave her some Em1 for the first time the begining of the week I got some on her and she burned but it's continuing it looks like this is her ywsturfay at 7 am 

First ones yesturday the second is this morning same time 

And this is critical jackie I call her lol 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1420723796762.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1420723808708.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1420723830809.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1420723853670.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1420723867892.jpg


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Jan 8, 2015)

Well **** their sideways!! How do I correct that from the tapatalk app? Anyways 

I need some help with my hobbit as u can see I don't know if I should flush her keep wait it out or what I should do she supposed to start her flowering next week breeders guide says 3 weeks veg and she flowers on her own..
Pretty much think I screwed this gal over and myself I really need this harvest to be good...any information and tips will be greatly appreciated yall!!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2015)

Leave alone. Just water.

The EM1 should not have burned it.
what brand of EM1 did you purchase?


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Jan 9, 2015)

Critical as usual doing emaculatly well. Not a burn or nothing in site taking in food every 2 days and a light flush once a week to rid of salts she's loving it eating a **** ton tho hobbit the same not burning anymore and just about got a node out through out the night also I got my kannabia special to lop in just 4 hours of paper towel germ so that's going into soil today sometime soon. I got a AK-47 auto mixed with pfb from a pal that's also popped the same time dream in my last bit of soil now waiting to see the head come out: ) still waiting for my cherry kush if they don't pop tho planting my black domina and getting jiggy with it with the 95% indicas kannabia special and black domina both are almost full indicas so SUPER EXCITED 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1420810054194.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1420810067893.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1420810086343.jpg


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Jan 11, 2015)

Critical is doing GREAT going into my light is always a good issue. Simple fix move ur light lol so got an AK-47. To pop and here she is aannnddddd hobbiittt auto is doing alright not liking the environment. Assuming the pot wasn't deep enough and she's stunted. First auto man I didn't know what to do before I do no ...long pots for autos period. Lol 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1420979752881.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1420979815300.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1420979985666.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2015)

i would not mix the two soils.


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanx rosebud I didn't want to but I had to do something for the seeds. I'M home most days all day long so watching them won't be hard. The soil I had to get I used with my first grow and she went very well for a first time got alittle less then a zip from a 22 inch plant lol I was proud but I also spend 4 hours picking as much of the nutrition tabs out there should be **** in there now and if so it'll save my Nutes lol I guess I'll never know what really would have been but had to-do something their strong strains resilient little bugs


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Jan 12, 2015)

Top to bottom

AK-47. Auto 

Hobbit auto

Critical Jack Herer fem all are about 2 weeks behind one another 3 actual 3 weeks behind each other so at harvest I'll have some time to cure what I've taken from the garden; ) wish me luck on my perpetual try lol 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1421069642751.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1421069660331.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1421069676489.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1421069702975.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1421069720634.jpg


----------

